# Look At the Target



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Things have been crazy lately and needed a break in Slingshot Therapy. So I did some shots. My goal was to walk down, turn around and light a match in a single shot. It was windy so they didn't burn long.I feel a little better now. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Great shooting treefork! Which size tubing do you use for the match light rig?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice shootin' treefork, you woulda been a reckoning force at ECST!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent shooting. Glad I got to see it.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent shooting as always. That is the same thing I use for therapy except my target is much bigger and it cries out in pain when I whack it. :headbang:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You my man are sick..hahaha..yeah as always super shooting...wish I had your eagle eye some thing that small @10 metters

I am just greatful I can see a soda pop can at that distance...My Fladora is off to you....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

No high noon with you and me you are to dangerous ???? haha so cool that's outstanding cool
Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> nice shootin' treefork, you woulda been a reckoning force at ECST!


Thanks . I really missed seeing you guys this year.



Wingshooter said:


> Excellent shooting as always. That is the same thing I use for therapy except my target is much bigger and it cries out in pain when I whack it. :headbang:


We're going to put therapist out of business on this forum. :rofl:



oldmiser said:


> You my man are sick..hahaha..yeah as always super shooting...wish I had your eagle eye some thing that small @10 metters
> 
> I am just greatful I can see a soda pop can at that distance...My Fladora is off to you....~AKAOldmiser


Believe it or not I have a lot of vision problems. That is the challenge.



Marnix said:


> Great shooting treefork! Which size tubing do you use for the match light rig?


I was use the larger Tex tube. Any thing that holds the match will work. You want the hold to be forgiving because the match will break easy.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Look at the target... that's been the hardest thing for me with slingshot shooting. With handguns and rifles it's drilled into your head to laser beam that front sight. I've been shooting slingshots for a little over a year now and I was still trying to stare at the top fork on the speed can shoot at ECST and missing every other shot. Even when I'm not rushed I find my focus trying to shift to the fork right before release.

Anyway, awesome shooting, TF. You're going to the Midwest shoot, correct? I'd love to see you in action in person, man.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> Look at the target... that's been the hardest thing for me with slingshot shooting. With handguns and rifles it's drilled into your head to laser beam that front sight. I've been shooting slingshots for a little over a year now and I was still trying to stare at the top fork on the speed can shoot at ECST and missing every other shot. Even when I'm not rushed I find my focus trying to shift to the fork right before release.
> 
> Anyway, awesome shooting, TF. You're going to the Midwest shoot, correct? I'd love to see you in action in person, man.


I plan on being there. I can light a match and I then miss a can ! Nobody is perfect. I miss and I hit. I don't have it mastered yet. If I did , shooting would be boring. Much to learn. That is why I need to practice.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Tree Fork!!!!! You are awesome!!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork...you are in the zone!!! Keep it going.

Todd


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Each day better! ! !


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice shooting. I am amazed, every time I see someone do this and your card slicing.


----------

